# Harburger Berge



## Flachlandbiker (7. November 2001)

Hai,

bin der "neue".

kann mir jemand nen tipp geben, wo man in den harburger bergen ne schöne strecke abtüddeln kann.
beschäftige mich erst seit ca 4 monaten aktiv mit dem mountainbiken und stell mir ne nicht so schwierige aber abwechslungsreiche strecke von ca. 30-40 km vor. waldwege, pfade..nicht zu extrem für den anfang. am bessten wäre so n rundfahrt.

vielen dank schonmal..


----------



## Mira (7. November 2001)

Hi Flachlandbiker!

Tja, leider sind die Anstiege in den Harburger Bergen kurz aber schmerzvoll, am besten du fährst einfach drauf los, weil die Wege recht verschlungen sind und du erst nach ein paar Malen die Orientierung bekommst. 
Verfahren kannste dich eigentlich nicht, dafür ist das Gebiet zu klein. Ich kriege irgendwie immer nur so 20, 25 KM auf den Tacho (das liegt aber daran, das ich so tierisch rumkrieche!), aber 40Km sind bestimmt drin, ohne die Wege dreimal zu fahren. Also dann viel Spaß,

MFG Mira


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (7. November 2001)

Hi Flachlandbiker!

Versuch's doch mal mit dieser 

Harburger Berge Tour 

Ansonsten wollen der Bischi und ich dies Wochenende 'ne Tour fahren. Vorraussichtlich am Sa. (da soll das Wetter nochmal Klasse werden). Ist aber auch möglich, daß wir "meine" Trittau-Tour fahren und nicht in die Berge 
Schau am besten am Freitag nochmal hier vorbei oder Samstag morgen.
Werde den Treffpunkt dann noch hier posten.

Achja, welcome  

Harry


----------



## Flachlandbiker (7. November 2001)

Haidiho,

vielen Dank für die Tourinfo. Werd ich mal angehen....

Am Wochenende bin ich an der See, weil ich auch Surfer bin.

Aber ich wäre schön an ner "Teilnahme" einer Tour interessiert.
Alleine ist´s ja doch recht öde. Vorher werd ich aber wohl lieber mal ein wenig alleine Touren "testen", damit ich nicht als Anhängsel hinterhereiern muß...wenn man gemeinsam fährt.

Tschau
Jens


----------



## Alan (8. November 2001)

Moin, 

da es ja unbedingt die Harburger Berge sein sollen... Du kannst dich an den auf manchen Bäumen aufgemalten gelben Pfeilen orientieren. Meistens steht auf denen auch noch 'ne Buchstabenkombination. Wenn Du irgendwie an eine topographische Karte 1:25 000 rankommst, findest Du darin auch die Kürzel erklärt. 
Ki: Kiekeberg, Ka: Karlstein, Wf: Siedlung Waldfrieden, N: Neugraben, Ap: Appelbüttel. Das weisse X steht für den europäischen Fernwanderweg. Kann gut als Orientierung dienen zwischen Karlstein und Fischbeker Heide. 

Startet man in Harburg/Heimfeld bzw. an der Kärntner Hütte, lassen sich Touren von 50-60 km entwickeln - ohne viel doppelt zu fahren bzw. schon gefahrene Wege zu kreuzen. Allerdings hat man damit dann das Revier auch wirklich abgegrast, es bleiben nur noch die kleineren Trails.

Die Wege südlich der Rosengartenstraße sind nicht sonderlich lohnend. Im Fischbektal ist es meist recht trocken, je weiter man sich Richtung Karlstein bewegt, je sicherer ist einem eine ordentliche Schlammpackung. 

Naja, frohes Kartenlesen dann, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

Ho,

naja..es Müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig die Harburger Berge sein. Ich hab halt nur keine Ahnung was es sonst noch an abwechslungsreichen "Revieren" im Umkreis von 40/50Km von meinem Hause
 so gibt. Ich wohn direkt am Alsterlauf in Wellingsbüttel und fahr sonst viel in Duvenstedt und Wittmoor / Kupferteich etc.., nur da wimmelt es von Fußgängern / Joggern und leinenlosen Hunden. Gerade am Abend nach dem Büro ist das halt nicht so entspannend, wenn man den "Hundefluchtslalom" fährt und sich noch von den Fußgängern bepöbeln lassen muß. 

Also lieber die Harburger Berge...

Ich bin natürlich für jeden guten Reviertipp offen und dankbar.

Tschau
Jens


----------



## Rabbit (8. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Flachlandbiker _
> *Aber ich wäre schön an ner "Teilnahme" einer Tour interessiert.
> Alleine ist´s ja doch recht öde. Vorher werd ich aber wohl lieber mal ein wenig alleine Touren "testen", damit ich nicht als Anhängsel hinterhereiern muß...wenn man gemeinsam fährt.*


Hi Jens,

Tourankündigungen werden hier wohl erst wieder mit Begin der neuen Saisaon niederprasseln 
Also immer schön in's Forum schauen!

Wenn Du am Wochenende immer surfen bist, wann willste denn jetzt im Herbst noch biken? Oder bist noch Schüler, so daß Du in der Woche schon nochmal gegen 14:00h auf's Bike kannst?
Denn mittlerweile isses ja bereits um 17:00h stockdunkel!

Und ob Du hinterhereiern wirst, wird sich erst noch herrausstellen. Wenn Du nicht ewig allein fahren willst, mußt Du dich ja früher oder später doch mit uns messen  

Also, einfach mal mitfahren, wir lassen schon niemanden "hängen" 

cu, Harry


----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

Neee  Schüler bin ich nu nicht mehr...

und die Surferei geht auch nur noch 1 od. 2 Wochenenden, dann ist´s mir dafür zu kalt. Deshalb wollte ich den Herbst nun als "Ausgleich" dafür nutzen um biken zu gehen. 
Gern würde ich mich dann auch mal mit Euch "messen". Sooo unfit bin ich eigentlich auch gar nicht, nur weiss ich natürlich nicht was fit oder unfit beim biken bedeutet. 
Hört sich aber fair an, das man mich nicht "hängen" lassen würde...




jens


----------



## Rabbit (8. November 2001)

Hm, ...

biken nur als Ersatzsportart? Kann ich gar nicht glauben! 

Wie auch immer, nach Feierabend bin ich jetzt im Herbst und vermutlich auch bis in den späten Frühling sicher nicht mehr auf dem Bike anzutreffen, ist mir einfach zu dunkel!

Aber wenn Du mal eines der kommenden Wochenenden Zeit hast, so nehmen wir dich sicher gerne mal mit.
Da ich jedoch ein sog. Wochenendpapa bin, bleiben mir auch nur die WE alle 14 Tage!

BTW: Check mal dein persönliches Postfach hier im Forum 

Harry


----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

Holla,

herjeh..ich muß mich erstmal mit diesem Forum beschäftigen..bin da noch nicht so fit 
die ganzen Möglichkeiten...
hab dir wohl statt ner priv. Nachricht grad ne E-Mail gesendet..??!! tz tz tz...  

Nee..als "Ersatzsport" sehe ich das biken nun nicht unbedingt, dafür wäre mir das zu teuer. Ich bin im Sommer fast jeden Abend unterwegs und an den Wochenenden, an der See, wenn´s kein Wind hat, düs ich auch mit dem Bike rum.

in diesem Sinne
Jens


----------



## Rabbit (8. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Flachlandbiker _
> *herjeh..ich muß mich erstmal mit diesem Forum beschäftigen..bin da noch nicht so fit
> die ganzen Möglichkeiten...
> hab dir wohl statt ner priv. Nachricht grad ne E-Mail gesendet..??!! tz tz tz...
> *


 Ja, das ging mir am Anfang auch so! 
Aber wenn Du dich erstmal dran gewöhnt hast, wirst Du die Funktionen zu schätzen wissen 

Nochwas zum Theme "Feierabendbiking". Da sind der Bischi, Gregor (IBC-gageC) und ich auch schon öfter mal im Alstertal unterwegs gewesen (jetzt natürlich nicht mehr), aber sobald es die Jahreszeit wieder zulässt, werden wird da sicher wieder den einen oder anderen Wanderer erschrecken. Da könnten wir dich dann sicher mal bei dir da oben "aufsammeln" und Du zeigst uns dann mal den nördlicheren Teil des Alsterwanderweges 

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

Das hört sich gut an.

gemeinsam ist man stark ! ich hab nämlich tierisch schiss vor "halterlosen" Hunden...
so könnt ihr mich ja in die Mitte nehmen. 

Ja..es gibt da schon ganz schöne Etappen da bei mir.
Mellingburger Schleuse Richtung Kayhude oder hoch zum Treudelberg gen Kupferteich.. nix spektakuläres, aber zum entspannen nach Feierabend echt relaxt.. 

Naja..und dann ist da ja noch der Müllberg in Norderstedt...

Jens


----------



## Rabbit (8. November 2001)

Ja, Alstertal ist eben nur zum relaxen!

*Der* MTB-Spot in Hamburg sind nunmal unumstritten die Harburger Berge (um mal wieder auf's Topicthema zu kommen  ).

"Meine" Tour nach Trittau in's NSG ist dann wohl irgenwo unterhalb der Mitte einzuordnen 

Und wenn Du's mal verschärft haben willst, dann kommste mal mit auf den Deister!

Und der Müllberg in Norderstedt, den mußt Du Bischi mal zeigen, den hat er kürzlich nämlich nicht gefunden 

cu in the dirt,
Harry

BTW: Habe tatsächlich eine E-Mail bekommen! Rate mal von wem!


----------



## Bischi (8. November 2001)

So, nachdem ich nun endlich erfolgrich Mozilla installiert habe (der IE stürzt beim Besuch des Forum jedes mal ab) will ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Erstmal herzlich willkommen Du Flat-Radler  . Ihr macht hier ja ganz schön Wind Du und der Harry *g*. Hmmm.. Alstertal ? Wo genau wohnst Du denn ? Kann ja nicht so weit von mir weg sein. 

Also wenn das am WE klappt mit´m Wetter werden Harry und Ich wohl mal in die Harbuger Bergen losdüsen. Ich hab´ grad nicht die Zeit gehabt,  mir alle Antworten in diesem Beitrag reinzuziehen, aber Du bist herzlich eingeladen, wenn Du Bock hast. ABER:

1. Geschwächelt wird nicht !!

2. Wer zurückfällt wird links liegengelassen und muss den Weg zurück alleine finden *g*

3. Geschwächelt wird nicht !!

4. Energieriegel und ähnliche Aufputschmittel sind vor der Tour einzuwerfen. PAUSEN GIBT ES NICHT

5. Geschwächelt wird nicht !!

6. Wer Letzter wird, putzt nach der Tour die Räder der anderen Teilnehmer auf Hochglanz 

Also..

in diesem Sinne *Happy Trails* 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

na prima ! 

am kommenden Wochenende bin ich auf Fehmarn. Ich surf ja nebenbei auch noch und das wird wohl das letzte mal in diesem Jahr sein, das die Temperaturen das noch zulassen.

Ansonsten bin ich gern bei einer Tour in die "Berge" dabei. Unter den Voraussetzungen, die Du da aufzählst, ist das ja dann ne lockere Angelegenheit. Wenn Du dann zum Schluss auch noch mein Bike putzt...kann ja nix schlechtes daran sein 

 

Bist Du nicht der, der die Müllberge nicht gefunden hat ??  

Ich wohn im Wellingsbüttler Weg. Zwischen Hoheneichen und Langenwisch.

Also..bis die Tage
Jens


----------



## Bischi (8. November 2001)

Ja!!! Ich bin der, der die Müllberge nicht gefunden hat. Ich war mal mit demn Auto dort, als ich noch in Bramfeld gewohnt habe. 

Aber viel zu "erfahren" gab´s da ja nicht. Ein Hügel, wo man das Rad besser hochschiebt und n See in dem ich meine Urrurururu-Enkel wohl nicht baden lassen würde *bg*

Mit dem Rad hab ich mich Samstag etwas verfranst...  hatte auch keinen Bock die ganze Strecke durch´s Alstertal im Dunkeln zurückzufahren...


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Flachlandbiker (8. November 2001)

naja..stimmt schon..viel kann man da nicht machen, aber ich bin den hügel mal hochgestrampelt..da merkt man dann schon, das der gar nicht so niedrig ist wie er scheint. man hat ja n ganz guten blick so über die umgebung. und wenn man 2 mal um den see und 2 mal den berg rauf und runter ist, dann hat man schon was getan find ich. 

aber mir sind längere strecken mit mehr abwechslung und kleinen erholungsphasen lieber.

meine letzte tour hab ich round fehmarn wasserseitig gemacht. immer so nah wie möglich am wasser entlang..das war schon nicht schlecht.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. November 2001)

Hi Jens, Du Flachlandbiker 

Netter Avatar!
Ich wollte dir für's Wochende nur viel Spaß beim Eis-Surfen wünschen 

Na, mal sehen wie es uns auf'm Bike ergeht 

Holt di stief


----------



## Flachlandbiker (9. November 2001)

Moin,

Ja..wer kann das den ahnen ? Aber ich bin ja nicht so ein Weichei   und solange das Eis noch nicht so dick ist wird´s noch gehen.

Dann mal auch Euch viel Spass am Wochenende bei Eurer "Schneetour" 


 

Cu
Jens


----------



## [hai-r-ider] (9. November 2001)

@ mira, hochsgeschwindigkeit liegt in den harburger bergen bei über 70 sachen ich habe leider selber "nur" 68km/h geschafft


----------



## Rabbit (9. November 2001)

Hallo [hai-r-ider],

Ich denke Du hast die mira etwas falsch verstanden! Sie sprach wohl eher von der möglichen Tourlänge (20-25 km, bis 40 km) als von der zu erreichenden Höchstgeschwindigkeit 

Aber die 70 km/h habe ich auch noch nicht ganz erreicht. Wo hast Du denn "deine" 68 km/h erreicht?
Direkt runter vom Kaiserstuhl? 

Harry


----------



## Mira (10. November 2001)

70 Stundenkilometer???
Da muß ich ja noch üben!
Aber ganz sicher nicht mit meinem Hardtail...(und vorne 57mm Federweg!!)...

MFG Mira


----------



## Bischi (10. November 2001)

Das kann schon sein...  Ich bin den Weg zur Kärtener Hütte mal mit 65 runtergeknallt. Wenn kurz vorm Parkplatz nicht n paar Rentner wie angewurzelt mitten auf´m Weg gestanden und blög geguckt hätten, wären das vielleicht noch n paar mehr geworden.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Torntec (21. November 2001)

Moin Moin , Ihr macht ja ganz schön was los Ihr beiden..... na ja mich hat man jetzt seit ca einem viertel Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesehen aber Lust hätte ich schon mal wieder .

Meldet euch doch mal rechtzeitig wenn es wieder in die Harburger gehen soll . Dann bringe ich noch ein Kumpel mit und wir biken ne Runde ....


Bis Dann Daniel (Team Maik´s Bikes)


----------



## Rabbit (22. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Torntec _
> *Moin Moin , Ihr macht ja ganz schön was los Ihr beiden..... na ja mich hat man jetzt seit ca einem viertel Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesehen aber Lust hätte ich schon mal wieder .
> *


Moin Daniel!

Na sowas, dich gibt's ja auch noch 
Tour in den Harburger Bergen? Mit Dir? 
Du fährst ja eigentlich in einer höheren Liga als wir!

Hat dich der Hansemarathon so mitgenommen, daß Du anschließend ein viertel Jahr Pause benötigt hast, um dich zu erholen?  
Naja, dadurch würde das mit der Tour dann schon klappen, bist ja dann nicht mehr im Training und wir können vielleicht mithalten. 
Momentan läßt einem das Wetter ja kaum Zeit (Licht) zum biken.
Aber lass mal erstmal wieder Frühling werden!

Man sieht sich,
Harry


----------



## Bischi (22. November 2001)

Also daß Du Dich hier noch mal meldest, hab ich ja schon fast nicht mehr geglaubt Daniel. 

Ich hab´ ne Idee, wie wir die beiden plattmachen können Harry. Daniel kriegt das alte Stahl-MTB ausm Baumarkt mit Lagern, so trocken wie die Wüste Gobi, und sein Kumpel bekommt Deinen alten Stahlhobel *gg*. Wär´ doch gelacht, wenn wir die nicht stehenlassen.


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Flachlandbiker (22. November 2001)

und was ist mit mir ??  


Gruxx
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torntec (22. November 2001)

........... noch warten..... oha ob ich das durchhalte .

Egal vielleicht stellen wir ja doch noch was auf die Beine da ich denke das ja die meisten im Januar noch Urlaub haben . Ich jedenfalls bis zum 6.1.02.

Ansonsten werde ich hier mal wieder öfters reinschauen um meine Leidenschaft wenigstens in Text zu verfassen wenn das mit dem biken schon nicht klappt.


Daniel 

ps : gibt es eigentlich auch Frauen die mitfahren ................


----------



## Bischi (22. November 2001)

Du fährst vor...   *lach*


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Flachlandbiker (23. November 2001)

ich fahr vor ? 

ich wollte doch nicht mehr alleine fahren   

Aber ich kann ja am Ziel dann schonmal die Getränke für Euch mitbestellen   

CU 

 
Jens


----------



## Rabbit (24. November 2001)

Ursprünglich wollte ich mich morgen mal mit dem Kurt zum biken in den HH-Bergen treffen.
Der Kurt hat sich hier mal sporadisch registriert (weiß jetzt gar nicht, unter welchem Nick).

Aber bei dem Wetter heute (soll ja morgen so bleiben) hat's mir die Lust am biken genommen 

@Flachlandbiker: Na Jens, dies Wochenende gar nicht auf'm Surfbrett? 

Also, immer schön am Ball bleiben,
Harry


----------



## [hai-r-ider] (25. November 2001)

war un neuwiedetal mit den 68km/h


----------



## Flachlandbiker (26. November 2001)

Moin Harry,

nee..mit Surfen ist jetzt vorbei..  
zumindest hier in Deutschland.

Nu hoffe ich das das Wetter nochmal vor meinem Urlaub besser wird und ich nochmal hier in den Norddeutschen "Bergen" auf´s Bike komme. Bin dann 
ab 21ten Dez. im sonnigen Südfrankreich um dort die Höhen zu erradeln.   

Bis die Tage..

Jens


----------



## heidjer (18. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Ihr,

das klingt ja alles schaurig-schön.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour-Ankündigung für die sagenhaften Harburger Berge. Das soll ja wirklich das einzig brauchbare Revier im Umkreis von 50 - 100 km sein.

Ich komme da gerne mal mit. Bei uns in Lüneburg gibt es leider gar keine nennenswerten Steigungen und so ist die erste Tour im Frühling (in diesem Jahr am Gardasee beim Marathon) immer besonders hart. Bergentwöhnung eben.

Kommt gut über Weihnachten und ins neue Jahr.

Verzagt nicht, der nächste Bike-Frühling kommt bestimmt.

Und : Winterfahren soll ja gut für Koordination und Fahrtechnik sein (aber schlecht fürs Bike)

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## Flachlandbiker (18. Dezember 2001)

ha...
genau deshalb düs ich jetzt schön nach südfrankreich   

da ist´s schön warm und ich kann in kurzer hose biken... und berge hat´s da auch. ich bin also fit, wenn das frühjahr kommt !

schöne feiertage..bis märz dann mal


----------



## Rabbit (18. Dezember 2001)

Wie jetzt? ... bis März!?

Sag jetzt nicht, daß Du bis zum März in Südfrankreich bist!

Aber was soll's? Machst Dich ja eh nur fit für's Surf-Frühjahr 
Biken ist bei dir ja dann nicht mehr angesagt, sobald die Wassertemperaturen das Surfen wieder zulassen 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachlandbiker (19. Dezember 2001)

neee..bis 7 januar bin ich in südfrankreich.. 

anschliessend geht´s dann bis märz nach venezuela.. ich will mal sehen wie die sonne aussieht  

wenn ich wiederkomm ist´s mir aber noch zu schattig zum surfen.. da geht´s dann erstmal richtig schön biken.  



also..schöne feiertage euch allen..


----------



## Harzbiker (19. Dezember 2001)

"neee..bis 7 januar bin ich in südfrankreich.. 

anschliessend geht´s dann bis märz nach venezuela.."



Was hab ich nur falsch gemacht.



Grüße von einem Verzweifelten.


www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (19. Dezember 2001)

Venezuela?

Auf der Ecke war ich auch mal. Während meiner Studienzeit waren wir mal 21 Tage auf Aruba, welche bekanntlich zu den ABC-Inseln gehöhrt. Diese liegen vor der Küste Venezuelas, also dem südlichstem Zipfel der Karibik!
Zum Biken zwar weniger geeignet, dafür aber ein Surferparadies


----------



## Flachlandbiker (19. Dezember 2001)

na,

ich bin auf´m festland. adicora heisst das nest 






halt optimal für mich   

zum biken wohl weniger...


----------



## toby_mc (20. Dezember 2001)

-----------------------------------
"Ich komme da gerne mal mit. Bei uns in Lüneburg gibt es leider gar keine nennenswerten Steigungen und so ist die erste Tour im Frühling (in diesem Jahr am Gardasee beim *Marathon* ) immer besonders hart. Bergentwöhnung eben. "
-----------------------------------

JA JUNGS, macht mir Mut.....ich werde jetzt erst einmal ein halbes Jahr alleine fahren und dann mich trauen mich mit euch zu messen !

Marathon, sowat würde ich wohl höchstens als Schlaf Marathon bestehen  

Oder anderer Vorschlag, ich fahre mit meinem Bike und ihr nehmt die alten Stahlbikes, die seit Jahren vor der Hamburger Uni rumstehen  

Grüße aus dem Konditionskeller  

Der Andreas


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2001)

Hey Andreas,

nicht so schnell aufgeben! Sind doch alles nur Poser hier im Forum 

Nee, aber im Ernst, "wir" gehen es auch etwas ruhiger an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidjer (31. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Andreas,

Marathon klingt doch schlimmer als es ist - Macht aber tierisch Spaß.

Ich bin in diesem Jahr die Serie vom Bike-Magazin mitgefahren (alle Rennen außer Oberhof, da war das Wetter zu mies).
Wenn man die kleine Runde auf ankommen fährt, hat man jede Menge Spaß, lernt nette Leute kennen- und wird süchtig.

Probiere es doch mal : Gute Gelegenheit : Bike-Festival mit Marathon in Willingen am 15.6.2002.

Die Stecke ist auch für Flachländer machbar.

Bis dann.


----------

